
Switch lightbulbs have been released - jseliger
http://store.earthled.com/products/switch-switch75-75-watt-replacement-led-light-bulb#.UQHUjughe2F
======
jseliger
For more about the significance of this bulb, see "Lights in Shining Armor:
Are LED bulbs ready to save you from high energy bills?" at
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/11/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/11/switch_led_bulb_the_long_awaited_light_bulb_is_finally_here_is_it_worth.html)

